

Run Your Jekyll Site on Heroku - mwmanning
http://mwmanning.com/2011/11/29/Run-Your-Jekyll-Site-On-Heroku.html

======
mwmanning
This post covers 2 methods of running your Jekyll site on Heroku without the
messiness of having to check your '_site' build directory into git.

